# Kitten meowing



## caz2487 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, we just got a kitten at the weekend and he meows a lot when using the litter box. We have another cat and I cant remember her ever meowing so much. The kitten meows when he gets into the litter box, and doesn't stop until he gets out. He doesn't seem to have any trouble using it, Im just wondering if the meowing is normal?!


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

hi this is very normal, i my kittens do this right up until they go to new homes so i am sure they must do it there as well, when the kittens first start to use the liter box when they meow the mother goes to them and make sure they are ok, so i think it is just a way to communicate, just make sure the kitty is not constipated and if not i would not worry


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hi

im sure most kittens meow when using the tray as blue chip said its probably communication im sure it will stop when the kitten settles more.


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 14, 2009)

caz2487 said:


> Hi, we just got a kitten at the weekend and he meows a lot when using the litter box. We have another cat and I cant remember her ever meowing so much. The kitten meows when he gets into the litter box, and doesn't stop until he gets out. He doesn't seem to have any trouble using it, Im just wondering if the meowing is normal?!


Perfectly normal, Milly was the same when we bought her home, I liked to think she was just letting us know what a good girl she is using her litter tray!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep its fine 2 of mine do it weird i know !


----------

